# Miu Mandoline at Costco



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Costco has a stainless steel mandoline by Miu. Looks pretty good, but I know nothing about the brand. 

It's pretty cheap at $39.99. Is it a good deal?

Phil


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

If its stainless steel at that price you can't go wrong! The stainless Mui seems to be going for around $100 on the net..
I have a Borner, made in Germany.. 18/10 steel blade but heavy plastic body, not stainless.. And no legs for support like the Miu you saw.. I use mine a lot.. Can't beat them for fast slicing and fast clean-up..

If you're interested, heres the MuiFrance website with video's on knowing and using the Mui mandoline.

http://www.miufrance.com/Mandoline.htm


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I forgot to add that my Borner is a V slicer not straight blade like the Mui.. Don't think that would matter much in the end..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used the plastic v slicers. I'm on my second and it's getting dull.

Phil


----------

